# Team Rocket's ASB Group



## DarkAura (Jun 21, 2011)

We're blasting off at the speed of light, so surrender now or prepare to fight- ASB! Talk about strategies, teams, and anything else you can think of in ASB! Join now in the social groups, or post here saying you'd like to join! We shall talk all about both advanced and basic ASB battling for newbies and old time users.

This team rocket only has one difference; we don't wear stupid uniforms =P Join now!


----------



## Mendatt (Jun 21, 2011)

You... Probably should have made this into a social group?
Also, I think you mean "don't".


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 21, 2011)

right, i was typing fast. There is a social group for it.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jun 21, 2011)

just an fyi: random unsolicited invitations to your social group generally don't work!


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 21, 2011)

i didnt pick people randomly, i just picked a few people that i see around ASB alot


----------

